# AMNPS A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8 First Look



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

[h3]AMNPS A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER 5X8[/h3]












five star.png



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012







First impressions when you take the AMNPS out of the box is, it looks like a Lilliputian flatware organizer.

As you remove it from the box you can feel it is a sturdy built item.

High quality stainless and decent welds, the hefty weight gives you a feeling that this is going to last and has been money well spent.

After I got everything out and it passed the visual inspection, I started to read the INSTRUCTIONS, yes this is a first for me. At the bottom of this page is a PDF of the User Manual.













20121007003.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012







I then followed the instructions, (well not exactly), for cooking off any oily deposits that may be on the unit, I placed the AMNPS in my oven at 275° for twenty minutes. I then removed the unit from the oven with my welding gloves and placed it on a wooden cutting board.

After the AMNPS had cooled a bit, I got out my bag of Maple Pellets and carefully placed then in the AMNPS.













20121007015.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012







I then lit the torch using the stove top. (I suggest getting a Flint Spark Torch Igniter)

The torch is a pencil tip torch and can be a bear to light with a lighter or matches (well at least mine was) light as close as possible to the brass tip.













20121007018.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012







I had just thrown some cheese on the GOSM along with some Buck Board Bacon, Cashews, Peanuts and some Fish, outside temperature was 50° and very damp. This is going to be a COLD smoke

The pellets were ignited using the supplied torch. (you will need a propane tank)













20121007021.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007024.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012








30 - 45 seconds later, the torch is turned off (be careful of the tip, the tip of the torch it is hot)













20121007027.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007036.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012









I completely opened all the vents on the GOSM, then placed the AMNPS into the smoker in the wood pan on a piece of wood to insure adequate air circulation. I waited 10 minutes and then blew out the flame and blew softly but steadily onto the glowing pellets to insure a good burn and let it rip, the smoke was plentiful and steady.













20121007042.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012







After 5 or 6 hours the smoke had stopped, I checked the AMNPS and it had gone out in the center of the run, I thought that it was odd going out on a straight run.

Anyhow it was easily re ignited and burnt the rest of the way no problem.

My second fill was with Hickory, same procedure as above, a few hours into the burn there was no smoke, so I opened up the door to check the AMNPS and it had ignited, it was burning as a flame, I thought that was odd as well.

After the 2ND burn was over I tried a 3rd batch using Hickory to let it ride overnight, the next morning it was out at one of the turns (probably wasn't filled properly)?

After the 3[sup]rd[/sup] batch I just dumped a hole leg at the burning end and it caught and burnt the rest of the way back no problem.

*My observations*

Make sure to pack it good around the bends, I have found from this cold smoke that shorter pellets ignite much easier around the bends.
As simple as it is there is a slight learning curve that everyone has to learn for their own specific application, the instructions can only give you so much info, then the rest is up to you.
You can easily get 11 hours of steady smoke.
Look into getting a "Flint Sparker/Striker" you can usually get them for under 5 bucks, Harbor Freight has them for $3.00
I am completely happy with my purchase and give this bad boy 5 stars.
Keep a small metal pail for the ashes for a safe, quick cleanup.
Click here for the AMNPS website.

Here is a video of the smoke being generated by the AMNPS









A few cold smoking pics using the AMNPS. Cheese, Fish, Nuts and Buckboard Bacon.













20121007060.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007084.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007063.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121007162.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008063.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008096.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008006.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012


















20121008102.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 9, 2012






Manual

_edit, fixed video link_


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

Great review Squib. You are going to love that smoker. 

I did notice some chipotle nuts in there too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Those are my favorites


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

You defiantly did a great job on that review Sqwib.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Great review Squib. You are going to love that smoker.
> 
> I did notice some chipotle nuts in there too :biggrin:  Those are my favorites



Yes I got the idea from a very wise man,  lol
I'm addicted now.
I'll post them tomorrow


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Great tutorial and review of the AMNPS!!! This will be used on the SMF Facebook and Twitter!


----------



## ronald e raines (Oct 10, 2012)

I bet if you put a "tent"of aluminum foil over the pellet smoker it will keep meat juices off

the pellets and it will not go out on you. That is what I had to do anyway.


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Oct 10, 2012)

Two questions. 1:  What's a GOSM?  I know it's a smoker, but what kind?  2:  What was in the bowl inside the smoker?


----------



## chefrob (Oct 10, 2012)

nice review sqwib.......todd makes great stuff!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 11, 2012)

Great job. everything looks tasty...JJ


----------



## roller (Oct 11, 2012)

Great review...I love mine and would hate to do with out it...I would be careful lighting it on a wooden surface...I always light mine on a metal surface..


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2012)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Two questions. 1:  What's a GOSM?  I know it's a smoker, but what kind?  2:  What was in the bowl inside the smoker?


Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain Smoker made by Landmann













20100521044.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Oct 11, 2012






Salt was in the bowl, I originally had it in a strainer but the salt wasn't coarse enough to stay inside.













20121007147.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 11, 2012


----------



## sqwib (Oct 11, 2012)

Roller said:


> Great review...I love mine and would hate to do with out it...I would be careful lighting it on a wooden surface...I always light mine on a metal surface..


Absolutely.

I guess I should show this being lit on top of the GOSM before folks melt or burn up their cutting boards lol


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2012)

Great Review Sqwib!

The Maple pellets are a little long, so break up the larger ones


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  I've never thought about smoking salt, but that sounds like a great idea.  Thanks again. :)


SQWIB said:


> Great Outdoors Smokey Mountain Smoker made by Landmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

